# Deeken's Day a.k.a. Black dogs have more fun :)



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

It's a beautiful day here after several days of insane rain so we had to take advantage of it  I found Deeken's friend Marley at our front door this morning so they had a play to start the day. Marley belongs to my neighbours son and whenever he is visiting our street he always turns up at our house and waits outside for Deeken to come play. It's pretty adorable.








Marley doesn't look pleased here but I'm pretty sure its just the moment I caught. He'd just come up from rolling between Deeken's paws.








I love my dog's tail 
























Marley
























Deeken









(more)


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

After I took Marley back to his dad, I decided to take Deeken (and my parents!) to one of my favourite spots. There were too many people there today but they'll all forget about it again once we have more than 1 sunny day at a time. Deeken was thrilled that there was still snow on the ground. My parents were not so thrilled 

The water was so high after all the rain


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice pictures but how is it you have green grass? I'm so jealous I can hardly stand it. The dogs look like they could be litter mates.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Nice pictures but how is it you have green grass? I'm so jealous I can hardly stand it. The dogs look like they could be litter mates.


I'm on the west coast of B.C. so it doesn't get nearly as cold here and it does in the rest of Canada. We don't get much below 0 Celsius and by now the grass has slowly started to grow  . 

Deeken and Marley are definitely not litter mates as Marley is a bit younger and Deeken came off a reserve up North. They sure do look alike though and they have exactly the same rough play-style so they're a good match  I wish I knew where Deeks litter mates were but I would guess that most of them aren't in the happiest situations (unless they were also rescued) so its probably better that I don't know


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Probably you are. I don't even like to think of things like that, just read a very sad story on the basset hound forum and I need to put it out of my mind. Oh I will say it has a ended happy.


----------

